# Offshore water temps



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Anyone been offshore lately? Wondering what the temps are below at 100' etc maybe a via report too?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

on 2/8

63 deg at 83 feet
61 at 106


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Orange Beach Buoy 5 minutes ago says 63 deg.


----------

